
The best music genre for being productive - renderforest
https://www.renderforest.com/blog/best-music-genre-for-being-productive
======
malloryerik
I've personally found Bach to be the most productive music.

One recording I've been listening to is Bach's works for lute; the tone is
atmospheric, while the compositions are profound but even enough to become
meditative.

[https://youtu.be/WGpl1Utbqzw](https://youtu.be/WGpl1Utbqzw)

Also listening to Glenn Gould's entire Bach recordings, but piano is a bit
more distracting.

I wish someone brilliant would do something new and inspired with Bach and
synthesizers.

Also listen to Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross. Such rich soundscapes, though
after Bach the compositions (notes, not sound) can sound needlessly repetitive
and simplistic. A trade-off.

~~~
renderforest
Thanks for your reply. They are really awesome.

------
Finnucane
Mainly I listen to jazz at work. It varies (as I type this I'm listening to
John Fahey). I can't read and hear voices at the same time, so it's got to be
something instrumental. My office isn't especially noisy, but voices in the
hallway can be distracting. So the headphones help a bit.

~~~
renderforest
Jazz is awesome for working area ! :)

